# Post Up Your Space Marine Conversions!



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,
Could you post up your conversions on your Space Marines. 

Eg: Space marine reloading his missile laucher. 
Space Marine reaching for pistol... 
Anything is welcome.
Etc. Etc. 

I would love the inspiration! 

*Picture's included, if able!*

Even if you dont have picture please explain.

Cheers,
Cameron94


----------



## TheSagaciousMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay I recently finished off my first major conversion.
For my Dark Angels army I took the Blood Angels Commander Dante, replaced his current armament with a pair of lightning claws and also filed down the blood angels symbols and sculpted them into the Darka ngels symbol of a winged sword. I hope to have some pics up once he is finished being painted.

Oh yeah I am calling him Master Tyrael master of the Dark Angels Legion 7th Company thought lost forever to a warp storm that enveloped them at the hieght of the battle for Caliban during the Heresy.
I have a fairly thourugh background written up for them will hopefully have that posted soon too. =D


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

does a fire warrior holding a marine helmet count lol?:so_happy:


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

Post above^^^ Yeah, lets see it!


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a future plan for a Blood Angels Captain.

He will be robed and made from the Dark Angels vet box, using the chest with no symbol and looks like he is running legs with the robe showing his legs.
The head will be robed and be the crusader helmet.

He will have a Grey knight power sword arm with symbols removed, i think it looks better than a standard power sword. he will have a normal bolt pistol arm on his left arm.

In my army all troops have jump packs, this captain will be given Pegasus wings from Warhammer Fantasy, which will act as the jump pack.

To acomodate the wings he will be on a larger base, probably a terminator base or maybe hell even a dread base, standing on somthing maybe a rock so his wings wont be touhcing the ground.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

he hes is.........

View attachment 1157


its only a w.i.p but now he is fully painted and looking good.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Currently working(slowly LOL) on fully converting my space marines in to samurai marines lol.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=14661

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

How is this?










Or this?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW my jaw just dropped , that DP and Lord on mount are just amazing.
I would post up my feeble attempts a conversion but not till someone else has posted no way I can go after that.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Jesus Wraithlord, thats some impressive stuff. Ive seen that demon prince before, but that bottom one is wicked.

Um, honestly, too many to name. My latest would be my DA Champion, who is currently in the Themed Painting Contest. He's simply a GK with a cape thats been filed and fitted to him. I have a Belial on the go, waiting for a cape. Its a basic conversion, just uses the coolest pieces I could find. Ill have pics once he's done.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

pimpin conversions wraithlord!


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
First of all props to that excellent work!

Secondly could you post your ideas of how I could convert my Space Marines?

P.S: keep up the images, they are look great!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

what kind of theme are you going for? Or color scheme if not a theme?

For example, there's the really simple stuff like just tossing on some grenade packs onto a guy's hip. Or you could go as elaborate as Wraithlord's Daemon prince, where you have multiple armies battling eachother (yours obviously whipping the snot out of the other). I've done an entire squad where the main guy has and Eldar Exarch wings on his back and also he's a warmachine model (I'll work on getting a pic up soon). His retinue is a bunch of assault guys whose shoulder pads are all legion of the damned shoulder pads and death company heads; and for their combat shields, I just used some Empire swordsmen shields. Oh! I also have a legion of the damned army in progress. I have a dreadnought that I'll post up here once I get him painted.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

oh, props on the Daemon and mounted guy by the way. That is amazingly well done.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

dirty-dog- said:


> he hes is.........
> 
> View attachment 1157
> 
> ...


I couldn't help but laugh; reminds me of 'To be, or not to be...' from senior Drama.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

hey are some of mine

khorne raptor champion









khorne daemon prince









Sm veteran from my own chapter









Chapter master Salas Sinkoran of the Serpents Space Marine chapter









captain









Libraian









Chaplain


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

nice conversions, basic but looks good. Painting needs a little work


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

These guys are probably my biggest conversion to date for marines.

Chaos Chosen.


































































Sorry for the picture quality but I don't have batteries for my camera at the moment.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Those chosen are amazing!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Thanks man! it was a labour of love, its definately cooler than just saying they are chosen.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are some conversions I've done:
space marine + chaos warrior + GS =









Abbadon + plastic terminator legs + empire knights head + 2 powerfists + sword in scabbard + GS =









Slaanesh Champion helm + assault marine + standard bearer arm + thunder hammer tip =









AAAAAND going back to my VERY FIRST CONVERSION! circa 1998: bike + tubing + marine + powerfist + high elves spears =


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice work there Titan. Introducing my marine.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

There be no picture there Angels.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Works for me and I do it the normal photobucket way. Anyway the picture is just a space marine in a kicking pose like off 300 when he kicks the guy into the well. The caption is "Caution" "This...is...sparta..."


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

here are some tooled out veteran assault marines:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice speeder conversion! What did you make the axles out of? Also, what do you count it as in a game?


----------



## Sagax3410 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are some of my Space Marine conversions, nothing spectacular though. These are just some simple bolter-bayonet conversions, clip off the hilt and thin part of a SM knife and clip off the top bit on the bolter, glue together to make a bayonet, what do you guys think? Not much but I think it looks cool.








































These are just some really simple missile launcher ones for any new player to do, clip off the stabilising fins bit of the spare missile until it fits in the launcher and glue it in to make it look like it has been loaded and is ready to fire.
















What do you guys think for two easy SM conversions? Any comments or criticisms are welcome.


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

Post above^^
I like your because it is so simple!


To the other guys, sweet conversions, some awesome assault space marines right there!
Cool conversions!


----------



## Sagax3410 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can you see the pics? they aren't loading on my pc but the other pics are loading fine.

Never mind that, i have fixed them and can see the pics now.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Lots of ideas here in this thread, beautiful conversions.

Sagax,
I like the over-barrel bayonets. An interesting spin on an old favorite.


----------



## Sagax3410 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks. I finally have found a use for all the knives I have collected from extra bits.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

rdorneman said:


> Nice speeder conversion! What did you make the axles out of? Also, what do you count it as in a game?


I count it as a land speeder, the justification is that the driver is constantly jumping it off rocks, wrecks and other obstacles, the wheels are from a toy truck i found and i attached it to the land speader with random pieces of plastic (including the bendy portion of 2 bendy straws) and nails


----------

